# Sandwich IL - Western Fleet Flex Truck Side Wiring



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western Fleet Flex Truck Side Wiring
Came off 2016 GMC 2500HD Denali
$350 OBO

Consists of the following
42014 - Power Cable
28587 - Control Harness
29861-3 - 11 Pin Harness
66935 - Headlight harness (for HID's with LED running light)
29070-1 Green Label Module


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whats the spread of years for a Ram?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Whats the spread of years for a Ram?


All of them


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Whats the spread of years for a Ram?


Yes


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Pm Sent, and a snapchat ....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Pm Sent, and a snapchat ....


Such a hipster you are


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

if @JFon101231 beat me to it chances are im not getting it. or hey jeff if you want to pick this up for me ill take it Thumbs Up


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

pipelayer said:


> hey jeff if you want to pick this up for me ill take it *at a very reasonable mark up, of course*


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

im all for the 10% finders fee lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Still available


----------

